# Chase Bank Forgives Debt for Canadians



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like a silver lining on a dark cloud. Why did they exit? (And who else is going to follow?)


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So, if you've been paying interest and principal on it for 17 months since they canceled the cards, does that mean you've already paid half of the original balance?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Taxman said:


> So, if you've been paying interest and principal on it for 17 months since they canceled the cards, does that mean you've already paid half of the original balance?


I was thinking the same thing...this is a great PR move for Chase. 

They’ve probably already collected a significant percentage of the debt via the usual high cc interest rates. 

As a bonus, they write of 100% of the debt. 

Genius.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Now if Chase will shut down their US operations.


----------

